# Permanent residency



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Dear All

im trying to submit the application for my permanent residence from south Africa embassy in Emirates ,, 
they asked me for a police clearance from south Africa and i sent my finger prints to Pretoria

my question is (sorry for my long story)

in 2008 i got married south Africa citizen and i went for changing my work permit to spousal permit in home affairs but we were told that my work permit on my passport is faked and they made a case against me and put me in the jail for one day 

after that my family paid for my ticket to home and i signed for leaving the country in 14 days. and i left without any problem in the airport , in 2009 i went back to south africa as a visitor and i could change it to spousal permit and i stayed there till 2012 

my question is (again) can this case be reason to reject my application and can it be shown in my police clearance ??

PLEASE I NEED HELP


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Any help guys maybe LegalMan


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

The information here is too sparse to say anything concrete. Your Police Clearance may very well show something related to that date's events.

Nevertheless it all sounds fine considering after that date you received a new Relative's (Spousal) Visa.

Good luck!


----------

